# Major Push for Quicker Approval of Artificial Pancreas



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeffrey Brewer, the president and CEO of the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF), has a very personal reason for wanting the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to expedite their review of the artificial pancreas. It's a portable device used to help people with type 1 diabetes control their blood sugar levels through the use of an insulin pump, a continuous glucose monitor and computer software.

Brewer's son has type 1 diabetes, meaning his body doesn't produce insulin. Type 1 diabetics either have to self-administer insulin or use pumps that release insulin throughout the day.

"Diabetics have to self-prescribe insulin all day long, and they can makes mistakes and occasionally kill themselves," he said. "My son almost died because he gave himself too much insulin. The insulin pump didn't have the right features to shut off insulin delivery."

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/lawmak...y-fda-approval/story?id=14866181#.TrOas0OAoe4


----------

